# Well I finally bought a MoJo Dove



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

I was puting it out with 8 stationary dekes, 3-4 on a T-Rail and the rest on the ground in our freshly cut alfalfa field. I WAS just using the stationary dekes till the other day and there was little to no feeding taking place in the field. Alot of fly bys just out of range but no feeding. Anyways, I added the MoJo and 3 times this weekend doves actually landed in my spread  With that out of the way, now all I need to do is break out some mpre clays and become a better wing shot. I STRONGLY suggest stock in Remington or Federal  Those breasts are going to make a great treat on the grill or out of the crock pot during deer or Turkey season


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

The movement on the mojo really brings them in, I have hunted over my buddies and it works great. I don't have the 50 bucks to buy one so I started working on a homemade one.

What I did was take one of those small battery operated fans the kids get at the Zoo for $4 and pulled the fan part off and glued a cardboard wing on the shaft. I then camo duct taped it to a decoy, it worked good and had a few doves land in my setup but after a 1/2 hour the wing fell off. Any ideas on a adhesive that might hold better??? I tried superglue and hotmelt glue with no luck. Anyn suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

How about rigging the motor on an air dove that will cost ya anywhere from 6-10 bucks. already has wings and a shaft


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

Wow, everytime I put that thing out it amazes me just a little more


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

I told ya so...........................I tried mine on a 6' piece of bamboo, but it didn't seem to work as well as the original height. Dove are pretty scarce now, maybe the wind today blew some down.


----------

